#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Как молятся Тхеравардины?

## Нар

Здравствуйте, уважаемые тхеравардины.

Я ежедневно медицирую, придерживаюсь упосатхи раз в неделю. 
Возможно мой вопрос глупый и неосведомленный, но я хотела бы поинтересоваться как моляться тхеравардины?
Если быть точной, к примеру, у мусульман есть описание как надо молиться и что надо говорить.
Мне интересно, как моляться буддисты-тхеравардины, есть ли конкретные слова, ритуалы?

----------

Ittosai (07.08.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

Мы ,в привычном смысле, не молимся (кому?)) А вот ежедневное принятие прибежища в Трех Драгоценностях совершаем. Здесь о буддистских традициях и ритуалах http://theravada.su/sites/default/fi...48/rituals.pdf

----------

Ittosai (07.08.2013), Балдинг (19.08.2013), Жека (08.08.2013), Маркион (05.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (07.08.2013), Нар (07.08.2013), Степан Т (07.08.2013)

----------


## Нар

Знаю, что не молимся в привычном, авраамическом смысле )) Я просто, часто вижу буддистов возле алтаря, со свечками в руках.
А за ссылку спасибо) Почитаю сегодня

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Я просто, часто вижу буддистов возле алтаря, со свечками в руках.


Так делают подношения в знак почтения, при этом троекратно произносят: намо тасса бхаговато арахато самма сам будхаса (примерно значит: Поклоняюсь Благословенному, Благородному, в совершенстве Пробуждённому).

----------

Нар (07.08.2013), Чиффа (04.04.2014)

----------


## Ittosai

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые тхеравардины.
> 
> Я ежедневно медицирую, придерживаюсь упосатхи раз в неделю. 
> Возможно мой вопрос глупый и неосведомленный, но я хотела бы поинтересоваться как моляться тхеравардины?
> Если быть точной, к примеру, у мусульман есть описание как надо молиться и что надо говорить.
> Мне интересно, как моляться буддисты-тхеравардины, есть ли конкретные слова, ритуалы?


http://www.theravada.su/sites/defaul...8/wheel206.pdf

----------

Лери (07.08.2013), Нар (07.08.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Здравствуйте, уважаемые тхеравардины.
> 
> Я ежедневно медицирую, придерживаюсь упосатхи раз в неделю. 
> Возможно мой вопрос глупый и неосведомленный, но я хотела бы поинтересоваться как моляться тхеравардины?
> Если быть точной, к примеру, у мусульман есть описание как надо молиться и что надо говорить.
> Мне интересно, как моляться буддисты-тхеравардины, есть ли конкретные слова, ритуалы?


Ванданы делаем (словословия) и Будда-пуджи. Во время Будда-пуджи можно подносить светильнки, цветы, благовония, еду и т.д.

----------

Нар (10.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

Кому молиться- то?
Мы выражаем почтение и любовь к Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе, читая сутты на пали, и делая подношения огня и цветов, благовоний. Это скорее благодарность, чем молитва. 
Есть еще Паритта сутты - для умирающих и больных, которые призывают божеств защитить, однако истинное их назначение - успокоить ум человека при смерти и направить его к благому.
Одна из самых красивых и известных сутт для этого- http://awake.kiev.ua/dhamma/canon/kn/snp/snp2-1.htm

----------

Нар (10.08.2013), Тао (08.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Не знаю насколько это можно назвать молитвой, но есть так называемая утряняя/вечерняя пуджа. Выражение почтения Будде Дхамме и Сангхе + некоторые сутты.
Лично я заметил что распивание пуджи по утрам, когда это делается искренне - развивает саддха (веру).

Если интересно вот пример "молебника" которым я пользуюсь:

ПДФ (анг/пали):
http://feeds.amaravati.org/chantingb...ing%20Book.pdf

Аудио (анг/пали):
http://www.amaravati.org/teachings/a...mpilation/1958

----------

Нар (10.08.2013), Поляков (08.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Kittisaro

> Лично я заметил что распивание пуджи по утрам, когда это делается искренне - развивает саддха (веру).


Исключительно для этого декламации и проводятся. 
Я не переношу устоявшееся уже аглицкое слово "чантинг", т.к. оно означает пение. Монахи не поют, они именно декламируют Дхамму для развития веры и инициирования размышлений на должные темы. Поэтому я против таких терминов как "молитва", "пение" и пр. - это есть просто "декламация".

----------

Ittosai (08.08.2013), Zom (08.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (08.08.2013), Ассаджи (14.09.2016), Велеслав (07.09.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Исключительно для этого декламации и проводятся. 
> Я не переношу устоявшееся уже аглицкое слово "чантинг", т.к. оно означает пение. Монахи не поют, они именно декламируют Дхамму для развития веры и инициирования размышлений на должные темы. Поэтому я против таких терминов как "молитва", "пение" и пр. - это есть просто "декламация".


Да, я кстати тоже сидел сейчас и думал как это назвать, и пением нельзя назвать и молитвой тоже... 
Видимо читают как рэп)

----------


## Топпер

Вообще это ещё и славословие в честь Трёх Драгоценностей.

----------

Zom (08.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (08.08.2013), Нар (10.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

Кстати саддхой многие принебрегают, но саддха она очень сладкА. Можно сравнить с  маслом в моторе. Без масла мотор просто разогревается и ломается. Лишь вопрос времени.

----------

Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Жека

Без Саддхи нет практики Дхаммы в принципе. Без Веры вся практика - полный нуль, и человек может вмиг переметнуться к другим учителям. Вся духовная современная "всеядность" (все религии об одном и проч) - от отсутствия Саддхи.
Именно она не дает человеку искать Истину все учения Будды. Если ты знаешь, что вне Арии Сачча и вне Сатипаттханы нет ничего выше - ты никогда не уйдешь к другому учителю, каким бы он ни был. 
Пять духовных сил - Вера, Энергия, Мудрость, Осознанность и Самадхи - они имеют исток в Вере, начинаются с нее.

----------

Ittosai (08.08.2013), Алексей Каверин (08.08.2013), Нар (10.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Алексей Каверин

> Без Саддхи нет практики Дхаммы в принципе. Без Веры вся практика - полный нуль, и человек может вмиг переметнуться к другим учителям. Вся духовная современная "всеядность" (все религии об одном и проч) - от отсутствия Саддхи.
> Именно она не дает человеку искать Истину все учения Будды. Если ты знаешь, что вне Арии Сачча и вне Сатипаттханы нет ничего выше - ты никогда не уйдешь к другому учителю, каким бы он ни был. 
> Пять духовных сил - Вера, Энергия, Мудрость, Осознанность и Самадхи - они имеют исток в Вере, начинаются с нее.


Да, вы правы!
В МН70 Будда говорит о том что без веры практика невозможна, ибо, неимея веру в учителя - его не слушают, не практикуют и тд. .

Также Бхиккху Бодхи делает очень инетерсную метафору с деревом, где зерно это вера (к сожаленью остальное забыл...)

ЗЫ вспомнил:
Зерно - вера
Корни - сила
Ствол - самадхи
Листва - паннья

----------

Жека (09.08.2013), Топпер- (08.08.2013)

----------


## Нар

Ребята, огромное всем спасибо. Очень помогли

----------

Алексей Каверин (10.08.2013), Жека (11.08.2013), Мира Смирнова (10.08.2013)

----------


## Нар

> Не знаю насколько это можно назвать молитвой, но есть так называемая утряняя/вечерняя пуджа. Выражение почтения Будде Дхамме и Сангхе + некоторые сутты.
> Лично я заметил что распивание пуджи по утрам, когда это делается искренне - развивает саддха (веру).
> 
> Если интересно вот пример "молебника" которым я пользуюсь:
> 
> ПДФ (анг/пали):
> http://feeds.amaravati.org/chantingb...ing%20Book.pdf
> 
> Аудио (анг/пали):
> http://www.amaravati.org/teachings/a...mpilation/1958


Здравствуйте!

А есть ли этот "молебник" на русском?

----------


## Ittosai

Я думаю Вам на первых порах этого списка будет предостаточно для чтения http://dhamma.ru/paali/chanting/chanting.htm  или вот ещё http://www.theravada.su/translations/File/190

----------

Thaitali (06.09.2013), Жека (05.09.2013), Нар (05.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> А есть ли этот "молебник" на русском?


Кстати, да. Не вижу смысла насиловать себя, зубрить и бубнить что то там на Пали. По-русски вполне годится  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Кстати, да. Не вижу смысла насиловать себя, зубрить и бубнить что то там на Пали. По-русски вполне годится


Тогда можно и вообще не проводить какие-либо службы дома.

----------


## Akaguma

> Тогда можно и вообще не проводить какие-либо службы дома.


А можно проводить, но по-русски. Это ж не мантры и прочая эзотерика.

----------

Сергей Ч (05.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> А можно проводить, но по-русски. Это ж не мантры и прочая эзотерика.


По-русски можно и нужно *изучать* сутты. Служба же на родном языке не будет звучать сакрально. Кроме того не сможете совершать совместные моления с тхеравадинами из других стран.

----------

Thaitali (06.09.2013), Велеслав (07.09.2013), Жека (06.09.2013), Кайто Накамура (27.04.2017), Сергей Ч (05.09.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

В Таиланде обычно читают на пали строфу и потом её перевод на тайский... я тоже читаю на пали и потом либо про себя либо в слух на русском

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.09.2013), Кайто Накамура (12.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Служба же на родном языке не будет звучать сакрально. Кроме того не сможете совершать совместные моления с тхеравадинами из других стран.


Сакрально - это конечно круто, но толку от сакральности ровно ноль.
Я ж говорю о "домашнем" применение, я вот не собираюсь участвовать в молениях в других странах (да и вообще).

----------

Сергей Ч (05.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Сакрально - это конечно круто, но толку от сакральности ровно ноль.


Не скажите. Это очень воодушевляет.



> Я ж говорю о "домашнем" применение, я вот не собираюсь участвовать в молениях в других странах (да и вообще).


Если для домашнего применения, то можно вообще что угодно делать. Это же дело частное.

----------

Велеслав (07.09.2013), Жека (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (05.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> В Таиланде обычно читают на пали строфу и потом её перевод на тайский.


Это не особо обычно. И в целом выглядит отвратительно. Сбивает и тот и другой ритм.

----------

Велеслав (07.09.2013), Жека (06.09.2013)

----------


## Сергей Ч

> Сакрально - это конечно круто, но толку от сакральности ровно ноль.
> Я ж говорю о "домашнем" применение, я вот не собираюсь участвовать в молениях в других странах (да и вообще).


Да, что касается домашнего применения, когда сам читаешь, то русский конечно ближе. Но вот когда монахи читают например Паритта сутты, то мне больше нравится именно сакральный вариант. )

----------

Жека (06.09.2013), Топпер- (05.09.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Это не особо обычно. И в целом выглядит отвратительно. Сбивает и тот и другой ритм.


среди мирян весьма обычно, бхиккху же _всегда_ читают только пали в своём ли кругу или в кругу мирян - никакого тайского, кроме конечно чисто тайских гата, их всего несколько штук в зависимости от региона.

что отвратительно - согласен  :Smilie:

----------

Велеслав (07.09.2013), Топпер- (05.09.2013)

----------


## Ittosai

> Это не особо обычно. И в целом выглядит отвратительно. Сбивает и тот и другой ритм.


Конечно с ритма это сбивает. Но так читаются в основном короткие выражения почтения..когда читаются более длинные тексты или паритта сутты то читается только на пали)

----------


## Топпер

По мне уж лучше, когда два раза читают. Вначале на пали, потом на родном языке.

----------

Ittosai (05.09.2013), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.09.2013), Raudex (06.09.2013), Велеслав (07.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

Обряды на пали - это, на мой взгляд, в первую очередь _соприкосновение с традицией_.

----------

Велеслав (07.09.2013), Жека (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (05.09.2013), Топпер- (05.09.2013)

----------


## Kittisaro

> Это не особо обычно. И в целом выглядит отвратительно. Сбивает и тот и другой ритм.


На самом деле в Тае есть разные способы проведения служб. В городских ватах декламируют быстро и только на пали. Поэтому там есть свой ритм, который сбивать не хочется. В лесных ватах обычно декламируют строчку за строчкой на пали и тайском. При этом читают медленно и без особого ритма, и все это выглядит довольно гармонично. Единственный минус - долго получается.
Второй вариант заточен под монастыри, где занимаются практикой, очевидно, для размышления о том, что декламируешь. Мне этот способ больше по душе. Я уже давно думаю о том, что неплохо бы создать такой вариант в качественном виде на русском языке, правда пока это не очень актуально, для пары-тройки человек. Может в будущем.

Кстати, в Наначате проводят целиком службы на родном языке. Разделяют - один день только на пали декламируют, другой день только на английском. Тоже вариант.

----------

Al Tolstykh (05.09.2013), Ittosai (06.09.2013), Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.09.2013), Raudex (06.09.2013), Велеслав (07.09.2013), Топпер- (05.09.2013)

----------


## Bahupada

> Служба же на родном языке не будет звучать сакрально.


Тем не менее, для ранних буддистов такой проблемы не существовало? Чтение буддийских сутт на родном языке помогало даже самому Будде оправиться от болезни (когда он попросил Махачунду декламировать семь слагаемых пробуждения).

Я, конечно, за пали ).

----------

Ittosai (06.09.2013), Велеслав (07.09.2013), Жека (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (05.09.2013), Топпер- (05.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я уже давно думаю о том, что неплохо бы создать такой вариант в качественном виде на русском языке, правда пока это не очень актуально, для пары-тройки человек. Может в будущем.
> 
> Кстати, в Наначате проводят целиком службы на родном языке. Разделяют - один день только на пали декламируют, другой день только на английском. Тоже вариант.


Ни в том ни в другом я участвовать, надеюсь, не буду.

----------

Raudex (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Ни в том ни в другом я участвовать, надеюсь, не буду.


Довольно странно.

----------


## Топпер

> Довольно странно.


Вам странно. Мне - нет. Устраивать церемонии на русском языке я не буду.

----------

Raudex (06.09.2013), Велеслав (07.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Вам странно. Мне - нет. Устраивать церемонии на русском языке я не буду.


Да ради бога, Вы не будете, другие будут. Надеюсь.

----------


## Топпер

А пали то чем не устраивает? Лень учить?

----------

Raudex (06.09.2013), Жека (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> А пали то чем не устраивает? Лень учить?


Ну, определенно лень. Лучше время потратить на что-нибудь более полезное, например, выучить английский  :Smilie: , т.к., повторюсь, служба на Пали не несет какой то эзотерической нагрузки.
А с другой стороны, например, православие начало получать широкое распространен в народе именно после смены языка богослужения с греческого на славянский. Так что, минусов отказа от Пали не вижу, только плюсы.
Недавно слушал службу Ламы Олега, дык он не стесняется дублировать тибетский текст по-русски. Одно наслаждение слушать и, главное, понимать  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

> Ну, определенно лень. Лучше время потратить на что-нибудь более полезное, например, выучить английский , т.к., повторюсь, служба на Пали не несет какой то эзотерической нагрузки.


Она несет нагрузку соединения с традицией.

----------

Al Tolstykh (05.09.2013), Pema Sonam (06.09.2013), Аурум (05.09.2013), Велеслав (07.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (05.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Она несет нагрузку соединения с традицией.


Для людей с тонкой организацией души это определенно так, да. 
Но есть и более толстокожие/приземленные/прагматичные, (такие как я, например  :Smilie:  ), кому не нужна мотивация в виде соединения с традицией, проявляющегося в службе на Пали, паломничестве, статуэтках, иконах, музыке и т.д. и т.п.

----------

Велеслав (07.09.2013), Топпер- (05.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Для людей с тонкой организацией души это определенно так, да. 
> Но есть и более толстокожие/приземленные/прагматичные, (такие как я, например  ), кому не нужна мотивация в виде соединения с традицией, проявляющегося в службе на Пали, паломничестве, статуэтках, иконах, музыке и т.д. и т.п.


Это хорошо если так.

----------


## Жека

> По мне уж лучше, когда два раза читают. Вначале на пали, потом на родном языке.


Тайцы и ланкийцы сильно коверкают палийские слова, упрощая их.
Вместо "панчасила" - "пансил".
Вместо "аничча" - "анитья", и так далее.
Меня всегда передергивает.

----------

Велеслав (07.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Ну, определенно лень. Лучше время потратить на что-нибудь более полезное, например, выучить английский , т.к., повторюсь, служба на Пали не несет какой то эзотерической нагрузки.
> А с другой стороны, например, православие начало получать широкое распространен в народе именно после смены языка богослужения с греческого на славянский. Так что, минусов отказа от Пали не вижу, только плюсы.
> Недавно слушал службу Ламы Олега, дык он не стесняется дублировать тибетский текст по-русски. Одно наслаждение слушать и, главное, понимать


Учитывая качество русских переводов, учить пали не только полезно - необходимо. 
Это язык Будды, и язык, в котором значения слова намного глубже и многограннее переводов. 
Изучить истинное значение хотя бы основных терминов- важнейшее дело для любого последователя Будды. Не говоря о том, как пали красив и мелодичен.

----------

Thaitali (06.09.2013), Велеслав (07.09.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Это хорошо если так.


Ничего хорошего, на самом деле.

----------

Аурум (06.09.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

пали - это язык Будды. Декламируя на пали мы также показываем свое уважение, почтение. Это традиция. Ну а те, кто не толстокожие, могут почувствовать его сакральность и особую энергетику: слушая декламации монахов на пали, особенно рано утром и поздно вечером, когда все уже спит, это что-то особенное, настоящее)

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.09.2013), Raudex (06.09.2013), Велеслав (07.09.2013), Жека (06.09.2013), Кайто Накамура (27.04.2017), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Это традиция.


Бывает такое, что традиция становится кандалами.

----------

Антончик (04.04.2014)

----------


## Топпер

> Ничего хорошего, на самом деле.


Имею в виду, что хорошо, если Akaguma и без всего этого способен сохранять веру и двигаться по Пути. Но я сам бы так не смог.

----------

Eugeny (06.09.2013), Велеслав (07.09.2013)

----------


## Thaitali

> Бывает такое, что традиция становится кандалами.


бывает, если следовать бездумно.




> Но есть и более толстокожие/приземленные/прагматичные, (такие как я, например ), кому не нужна мотивация в виде соединения с традицией, проявляющегося в службе на Пали, паломничестве, статуэтках, иконах, музыке и т.д. и т.п.


разве нужна мотивация когда знаешь, что вот он Путь и он только один? я бы все это не называла мотивацией, это другое. Благодарность, уважение, почтение, получение заслуг, возможно еще что.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.09.2013), Велеслав (07.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Благодарность, уважение, почтение, получение заслуг, возможно еще что.


Для выражения благодарности, почтения и уважения нужны внешние аттрибуты? Иль это все таки состояние ума?

----------

Антончик (04.04.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Для выражения благодарности, почтения и уважения нужны внешние аттрибуты? Иль это все таки состояние ума?


А вам не кажется, что уважение проявляется именно через внешние атрибуты, такие как, например, вежливое поведение?

----------

Велеслав (07.09.2013), Жека (06.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> А вам не кажется, что уважение проявляется именно через внешние атрибуты, такие как, например, вежливое поведение?


Поведение - это моё личное действие/намерение. Если я буду выражать свой уважение на русском языке, а не на Пали, оно становится менее уважительным?

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.09.2013), Велеслав (07.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Поведение - это моё личное действие/намерение. Если я буду выражать свой уважение на русском языке, а не на Пали, оно становится менее уважительным?


Возможно нет. Но войти в традицию и обрести калаянамитта так будет войти сложнее. А без традиции и друзей сложно практиковать.
Тхеравада, к счастью, не требует: "или так - или никак". Но всё-таки самостоятельно, да ещё и отвергая то, что веками сложилось, будет сложнее.

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (06.09.2013), Велеслав (07.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Сергей Ч (06.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Возможно нет. Но войти в традицию и обрести калаянамитта так будет войти сложнее. А без традиции и друзей сложно практиковать.
> Тхеравада, к счастью, не требует: "или так - или никак". Но всё-таки самостоятельно, да ещё и отвергая то, что веками сложилось, будет сложнее.


Дык я ж не отвергаю, я про то, что не надо придавать излишнее значение или идеализировать религиозную атрибутику, стиль статуэтки или кривизну изогнутости крыши храма  :Smilie: 
Извините, но если б Будда был еврей, то сейчас декламировали бы сутты на иврите и дхамма от этого нисколько б не пострадала  :Smilie:

----------

Велеслав (07.09.2013), Топпер- (06.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

Да, тогда была бы традиция читать Канон, как и Тору на иврите.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2013)

----------


## Raudex

> Для людей с тонкой организацией души это определенно так, да. 
> Но есть и более толстокожие/приземленные/прагматичные, (такие как я, например  ), кому не нужна мотивация в виде соединения с традицией, проявляющегося в службе на Пали, паломничестве, статуэтках, иконах, музыке и т.д. и т.п.


Ну тем у кого душа толстая вообще не надо ничего читать всхлух, ни на пали ни на русском ни на прусском...

----------

Велеслав (07.09.2013), Кайто Накамура (27.04.2017), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (07.09.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Да ради бога, Вы не будете, другие будут. Надеюсь.


я буду. если у меня получится

----------


## Bahupada

> Это не особо обычно. И в целом выглядит отвратительно. Сбивает и тот и другой ритм.


Ритмический рисунок палийских текстов весьма важен для их хорошего усваивания. Тем более если речь идет о поэзии.
Даже буддийское троичное прибежище в своем исходном исполнении для тех времен могло звучать богаче, чем это слышится теперь нам, даже на пали:




> Если следовать традиционному комментарию Аттхакатха, то можно провести определенное соответствие между троичной формулой принятия прибежища в Будде, Дхамме и Сангхе и знаменитой трех-строчной гаятри-мантрой брахманской ведийской традиции. Эта мантра, весьма древняя по происхождению и входящая в состав Риг-Веды, на санскрите иначе еще называется Савитри или Савитти на пали (sāvittī).
> ...
> http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...12809#msg12809

----------

Ittosai (07.09.2013), Велеслав (07.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

> Для выражения благодарности, почтения и уважения нужны внешние аттрибуты? Иль это все таки состояние ума?


чаще да, чем нет. иначе их бы и не было бы.

----------


## Мокроусов Вадим

> Для выражения благодарности, почтения и уважения нужны внешние аттрибуты?


да, конечно. иначе как объект благодарности и почтения узнает эти самые благодарность, почтение и уважение? 
и одновременно с этим, внешние проявления берут начало из ума. все довольно гармонично получается  :Smilie:

----------

Мира Смирнова (06.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> да, конечно. иначе как объект благодарности и почтения узнает эти самые благодарность, почтение и уважение?


Я об атрибутах, а не о действии говорю. Это раз. 
Два; я уже писал, что говорю сугубо про домашнюю или местечковую службу. 
А в третьих, речь тут про выражение уважения традиции, Сангхе, Будде, Дхамме. А им глубоко фиолетово и перпендикулярно это ваше Пали  :Smilie:

----------


## Кхантибало

Я тоже сторонник декламировать только на пали, но обозначенная здесь проблема действительно существует.

Думаю, в буддийских группах, где используется декламация на пали, нужно посвящать достаточное время изучению текстов, используемых для декламации.
Это должно быть в виде лекций, где подробно разбираются паритта-сутты. А вот с этим у нас напряжёнка.

Вот, например, разбор Мангала сутты на англ.:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../wheel254.html

Интересно, есть ли такой разбор по метта и ратана суттам?
(Хотя по метта-медитации материал, конечно, есть).

По многим другим паритта-суттам также нет нормальных объяснений.

----------

Ittosai (07.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (07.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013)

----------


## Zom

Всё равно, пока смысл не проникнет глубоко в сердце, декламация на пали будет просто некоей магической мантрой (хоть знаешь ты о чём она, хоть не знаешь). Впрочем, также можно тупо и русскоязычные фрагменты декламировать - слова повторяются, в смысл не вникаешь. А суть-то декламаций заключается в как раз-таки в практике конкретных памятований. И это эффективно делать именно на русском. Обдумывать, продумывать, повторять в голове и изучать именно на русском, так, чтобы это дало как раз ту самую практическую глубину, а не церемониальный пафос.

----------

Ittosai (07.09.2013), Naruikazuchi (07.09.2013), Велеслав (07.09.2013), Кайто Накамура (14.09.2016), Топпер- (09.09.2013), Федор Ф (10.09.2013)

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> А в третьих, речь тут про выражение уважения традиции, Сангхе, Будде, Дхамме. А им глубоко фиолетово и перпендикулярно это ваше Пали


Вам-то откуда знать?
И еще, нельзя ли побольше уважения в словесных формулировках?

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (07.09.2013), Жека (10.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Вам-то откуда знать?


Знать что? Будда - умер, Дхамма - неодушевленная.




> И еще, нельзя ли побольше уважения в словесных формулировках?


Нельзя. Если у Вас это вызывает священный гнев, поработайте над собой.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> Знать что? Будда - умер, Дхамма - неодушевленная.


А Сангха куда делась?



> Нельзя. Если у Вас это вызывает священный гнев, поработайте над собой.


Спасибо за совет! Но я бы предпочла, чтобы люди в традиции которых указана Тхеравада не флудили на форуме прикрываясь поиском истины, не разжигали холивар прикрываясь борьбой с экуменизмом, и не хамили собеседникам прикрываясь иронией.

----------

Styeba (10.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> А Сангха куда делась?


У меня дома сангха из меня одного состоит.





> Но я бы предпочла бы, чтобы люди в традиции которых указана Тхеравада не флудили на форуме прикрываясь поиском истины, не разжигали холивар прикрываясь борьбой с экуменизмом, и не хамили собеседникам прикрываясь иронией.


Давно бы пора понять, что мир не крутится вокруг Ваших предпочтений, смиритесь.

----------


## Мира Смирнова

> У меня дома сангха из меня одного состоит.


Интересная у Вас сангха!




> Давно бы пора понять, что мир не крутится вокруг Ваших предпочтений, смиритесь.


Спасибо, что открыли глаза - мир крутится вокруг Вашей сангхи.

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

Друзья, прошу вас, прекратите. не забывайте что мы духовные дети Будды.

----------

Жека (10.09.2013), Мокроусов Вадим (07.09.2013), Топпер- (09.09.2013), Федор Ф (10.09.2013)

----------


## Кхантибало

Декламация на пали также объединяет буддистов разных национальностей, особенно когда они собираются вместе. 
Вот на этих выходных к нам в центр Римэ пришёл дост. Ратанасара, дост. Анурудха и ещё новый монах, который будет учиться в Калмыкии.
Все вместе читали строфы почтения и паритта-сутты на пали, хотя мы разных национальностей, говорим на разных языках и некоторые не могут друг с другом общаться из-за языкового барьера.

----------

Alex (10.09.2013), Ittosai (10.09.2013), Styeba (10.09.2013), Кайто Накамура (12.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (10.09.2013), Топпер- (10.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

Однако ж японцы декламируют на японском, китайцы на китайском, корейцы на корейском, тибетцы на тибетском. Русские то чем хуже?

----------


## Топпер

> Однако ж японцы декламируют на японском, китайцы на китайском, корейцы на корейском, тибетцы на тибетском. Русские то чем хуже?


Японские тхеравадины - на пали. Китайские тхеравадины - на пали. Корейские - на пали. Почему русские должны по-русски?

----------

Pannyaanatta Armeniave (10.09.2013), Raudex (13.09.2013), Styeba (10.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (10.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2013)

----------


## Аурум

> Однако ж японцы декламируют на японском, китайцы на китайском, корейцы на корейском, тибетцы на тибетском. Русские то чем хуже?


Не в том вопрос, лучше или хуже! У русских пока нету своего традиционного буддизма.

----------

Мира Смирнова (10.09.2013), Топпер- (10.09.2013)

----------


## Akaguma

> Японские тхеравадины - на пали. Китайские тхеравадины - на пали. Корейские - на пали. Почему русские должны по-русски?


Ясно. Если уж консерватизм, то во всем  :Smilie:

----------


## Akaguma

> Не в том вопрос, лучше или хуже! У русских пока нету своего традиционного буддизма.


У японцев тоже не было своего буддизма, тоже кто то говорил, что это связь с традицией, сакральность и прочая. Однако ж теперь имеют то, что имеют. А уж в современном мире подобные процессы могут проходить на много быстрее...

----------


## Топпер

> Ясно. Если уж консерватизм, то во всем


Почему консерватизм? Тхеравада всегда использовала язык пали. Это настолько же традиционно, как называть Будду - Буддой, а не Пробуждённым.

----------

Мира Смирнова (10.09.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> У японцев тоже не было своего буддизма, тоже кто то говорил, что это связь с традицией, сакральность и прочая. Однако ж теперь имеют то, что имеют. .


И вам нравится то, что получилось в Японии?



> А уж в современном мире подобные процессы могут проходить на много быстрее..


Это - да  :Frown:

----------


## Akaguma

> И вам нравится то, что получилось в Японии?


Определенно нравится, и в Корее, и в Китае тоже.

----------


## Eugeny

Самый настоящий дзен сейчас в Корее.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (12.09.2013)

----------


## Kit

> Вот, например, разбор Мангала сутты на англ.:
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/lib/a.../wheel254.html
> 
> Интересно, есть ли такой разбор по метта и ратана суттам?
> (Хотя по метта-медитации материал, конечно, есть).
> 
> По многим другим паритта-суттам также нет нормальных объяснений.


Вот кое-что есть по метта-сутте и ратана-сутте:
http://www.dhammatalks.net/Books10/B...etta_Sutta.pdf
http://www.dhammatalks.net/Books11/B...erb-Jewels.pdf
Ну и вообще, на http://www.dhammatalks.net/ можно попробовать поискать что-то и по другим париттам

----------

Ittosai (10.09.2013), Кхантибало (10.09.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Я ежедневно медицирую, придерживаюсь упосатхи раз в неделю. 
> Возможно мой вопрос глупый и неосведомленный, но я хотела бы поинтересоваться как моляться тхеравардины?
> Если быть точной, к примеру, у мусульман есть описание как надо молиться и что надо говорить.
> Мне интересно, как моляться буддисты-тхеравардины, есть ли конкретные слова, ритуалы?


Лично я... вместо любых молитв или любого рода пудж просто читаю Сутты, по русски, к пуджам у меня как-то нет интереса и видимо склонности, думаю это уже частности, зависит от типа ума и характера, если кому-то помогает и настраивает то замечательно, но у меня например стойкое ощущение что пуджи и некоторые другие такого плана ритуалы развились в интересах неграмотного крестьянского населения и в качестве заменителя собственно чтения Сутт, да и при современном ритме жизни адекватно прочувствовать ритуал .. это мне кажется не очень-то вероятным, у меня например очень размеренный и плавный распорядок жизни (относительно), но вот всерьёз представить что я провожу пуджи .. первая мысль тут такая что скорее это было бы что-то вроде самообмана

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Однако ж японцы декламируют на японском, китайцы на китайском, корейцы на корейском, тибетцы на тибетском. Русские то чем хуже?


Японцы декламируют на китайском с японским акцентом, а корейцы — на китайском с корейским акцентом, если уж на то пошло.

----------

Akaguma (12.09.2013), Дмитрий Аверьянов (12.09.2013), Дхармананда (21.03.2014), Кайто Накамура (12.09.2013)

----------


## Raudex

есть ряд весомых причин не читать на русском, а читать на пали, не считая сакрализации, которая конечно важна, но суть - лирика.
- русское слово часто несёт дополнительные смыслы, которые обязательно проникнут в тело сутты и добавят смысл, которого быть не должно.
- каждое третье (утрирую) слово в сутте - это термин, требующий разборки. В серьёзных переводах делают сноски, но сноски это же не для декламации.
- знать пали полезно, как бы тупо не бубнил пали, а всё равно рано или поздно вникать в смысл приходится, так и учим потихоньку язык, а если сразу задвинуть то и прогресса не будет.

----------

Vladiimir (13.09.2013), Ассаджи (14.09.2016), Жека (16.09.2013), Кхантибало (15.09.2013), Мира Смирнова (13.09.2013), Нар (17.09.2013), Топпер- (14.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (13.09.2013)

----------


## Паскаль

Может, не в тему, но...

Вот мне интересно, возможно ли возродить пали в качестве lingua franca? Ведь он таким и был до недавнего времени (например, в статье про изобретение королём Тюлалонгконом универсального палийского письма (сборник "How Theravada is Theravada?", ed. Peter Skilling) есть упоминания про его общение с ланкийскими монахами на пали. А бирманский монах Леди Саядо писал на пали книги).

Мне кажется, дело не в трудности запоминания лексики и парадигм, сколько в отсутствии единой нормы и сложности её установления, ведь, как известно, имеется несколько слоёв, множестве синонимов, исключений и т.п. 

Кто-нибудь задавался подобными вопросами или искал информацию по использованию пали в качестве средства общения в Новое и Новейшее время?

----------

Ассаджи (14.09.2016)

----------


## Raudex

> Вот мне интересно, возможно ли возродить пали в качестве lingua franca?


нельзя ни в коем случае, в живом языке смысл слов начнёт дрейфовать. Пример тому тайский, в нём масса заимствований из пали-санскрита, но смысл многих таких слов успел поменяться за века.

----------

Кайто Накамура (27.04.2017), Фил (03.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Антончик

...ссылочка на тему "важности сакрализации" и "круто когда читаешь на таком-то языке, а не на другом", или когда "форма слов важнее их смысла":
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Lecture...ladislav-k.htm

----------

Влад К (04.04.2014), Сергей Ч (04.04.2014)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> нельзя ни в коем случае, в живом языке смысл слов начнёт дрейфовать. Пример тому тайский, в нём масса заимствований из пали-санскрита, но смысл многих таких слов успел поменяться за века.


А кстати говоря в нынешней ситуации у пали дрейфует фонетика. Особенно в странах, где у местных в языках другие звуки. Читают с акцентом, потом закрепляется этот акцент как норма... Там звуки некоторые сложные, непроизносимые вообще.

----------


## Raudex

> А кстати говоря в нынешней ситуации у пали дрейфует фонетика. Особенно в странах, где у местных в языках другие звуки. Читают с акцентом, потом закрепляется этот акцент как норма... Там звуки некоторые сложные, непроизносимые вообще.


Логика индийской абугиды защищает от драматического искажения фонетики, но вы правы, по ряду причин есть различия в произношении, правда не особо значительные, никто не помешает вам, к примеру, в Таиланде говорить/петь на пали правильно, вы не попадёте впросак. Да, конечно будут те кто попытается осудить ваши отклонения от ихней "нормы", но образованные люди встанут на вашу сторону.

----------

Кайто Накамура (14.09.2016)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Вот мне интересно, возможно ли возродить пали в качестве lingua franca? Ведь он таким и был до недавнего времени (например, в статье про изобретение королём Тюлалонгконом универсального палийского письма (сборник "How Theravada is Theravada?", ed. Peter Skilling) есть упоминания про его общение с ланкийскими монахами на пали. А бирманский монах Леди Саядо писал на пали книги).
> 
> Мне кажется, дело не в трудности запоминания лексики и парадигм, сколько в отсутствии единой нормы и сложности её установления, ведь, как известно, имеется несколько слоёв, множестве синонимов, исключений и т.п. 
> 
> Кто-нибудь задавался подобными вопросами или искал информацию по использованию пали в качестве средства общения в Новое и Новейшее время?


Есть монахи, которые и в наше время разговаривают на пали, в том числе с монахами других стран.

Есть пособие по разговорному пали:

Aids to Pali conversation and translation / by A.P. Buddhadatta Mahāthera

http://dhamma.ru/paali/aids_to_pali_conversation.pdf

----------

Владимир Николаевич (14.09.2016)

----------


## Йен

> Логика индийской абугиды защищает от драматического искажения фонетики, но вы правы, по ряду причин есть различия в произношении, правда не особо значительные, никто не помешает вам, к примеру, в Таиланде говорить/петь на пали правильно, вы не попадёте впросак. Да, конечно будут те кто попытается осудить ваши отклонения от ихней "нормы", но образованные люди встанут на вашу сторону.


Только тайцы не поймут, например, слов: ниббана, санкхара, дуккха. Потому что на тайском это будет звучать как - нипхан, санкхан и тхук )

----------


## Raudex

> Только тайцы не поймут, например, слов: ниббана, санкхара, дуккха. Потому что на тайском это будет звучать как - нипхан, санкхан и тхук )


Нет нет , речь о совсем другом, вы привели примеры именно тайских слов, это слова заимствованные в древние времена, ทุกข์ (kha намеренно заглушена), а есть натуральный пали, который используют монахи, так вот они (разумеется если не знают верных правил чтения) скажут так: "Нип-пхана, санг-кхара, тхук-кха (ทุกฺข - без заглушки и с пинту, если это серьёзный текст на пали или ทุกขะ явно огласованная кха, если это шпоргалка для дилетантов)". Это существенно ближе к оригиналу. Здесь искажения коснулись только согласных некоторых.
Корень зла очевиден - тайский алфавит используется равноправно для записи двух языков (тайский и пракриты), при этом правила записи и значения некоторых букв - отличаются. Это не все знают. Людей ведь в школе учат читать тайское письмо только одним способом.

----------

sergey (14.09.2016), Ассаджи (09.08.2017), Йен (14.09.2016), Кайто Накамура (14.09.2016)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Ratana, Mangala & Metta Sutta recitation
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=24641

----------


## Raudex

> Ratana, Mangala & Metta Sutta recitation


с первый секунд понятно что декламирует сингал  :Smilie: 
а так то тексты настолько распространены, что надо ещё поискать монаха который бы их НЕ смог прочесть наизусть, включая меня  :Wink:

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Raudex, вы чем то не довольны?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

ТС не ставил вопрос, как молятся тхеравадины, используя сутты, которые большинство монахов не знают наизуисть. Или как молятся тхеравадины- несингальского происхождения

----------


## Леон И

> Ванданы делаем (словословия) и Будда-пуджи. Во время Будда-пуджи можно подносить светильнки, цветы, благовония, еду и т.д.


Не только "славословия".

Вы тогда многое пастве не досказывали, по каким-то своим причинам.

В тексте махапаритты, да и иных паритт, сплошные мирские просьбы к Будде, о защите, процветании и исцелении = молитвы.

Значит Будда такие славословия и просьбы принимает, а также на них отвечает, иначе половина сакральных текстов не имела бы смысла.

Аналогично молятся богочеловеку Иисусу в христианстве, перед его образом или статуей, разницы вообще нет.

Христиане тоже славословят (акафисты) и обращаются с просьбами (каноны), также дела обстоят в иных религиях.

Согласно суттам и традиционным комментариям Будда является совершенно особенным существом, во всем мироздании, благодатным сверхсуществом, а не простым древним философом.

См. http://www.palikanon.com/english/pal...s/b/buddha.htm

Есть в национальных азиатских Сангхах еще много всего, что изрядно смутило бы некоторых многих СНГ-шных тхеравадинов.

Вот скажут вам мол "Как так? Меня ведь взахлеб убеждали, что это не религия с ритуалами и мистикой...".

Так может было лучше сразу давать им реальную картинку, а не фотошоп, ммм? )

Форум сей вы скорее всего читаете, возможно сочтете нужным ответить, буду только рад.

----------

Сергей_Н (26.07.2017), Фил (25.07.2017)

----------


## Vega

Не знаю, что бы это могло означать.. 
http://afmedia.ru/udivitelnoe/buddis...lsya-ko-hristu

Что это было такое..
Не знаю, в какой раздел мой вопрос поместить..

----------


## Дубинин

> Не знаю, что бы это могло означать.. 
> http://afmedia.ru/udivitelnoe/buddis...lsya-ko-hristu
> 
> Что это было такое..
> Не знаю, в какой раздел мой вопрос поместить..


А вопрос-то о чём? Таких убогих текстов "ниочём" (может на основе страшилки хрестианской секты- работающей для местных)- можно нагенерить по любому поводу и для любой религии- тонну (интернет большая помойка, и есть места, где по дешёвому привлекают для "зайти", на пустой ресурсурс с пустыми текстами- (рубят бабло на рекламе- которая имеет бОльшую цену за бОльшие заходы)

(кстати- кому как не монаху знать, что "верить в будду" (а не искать прибежище в состоянии будды.. тем более тхеравадину)- это вообще косяк- за это вполне можно и в ад))

----------

Vega (07.08.2017)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Не знаю, что бы это могло означать.. 
> http://afmedia.ru/udivitelnoe/buddis...lsya-ko-hristu
> 
> Что это было такое..
> Не знаю, в какой раздел мой вопрос поместить..


Это обычная агитка христиан (в основном протестантов) в буддийских странах Азии.
Такие у них там метода агитации.

----------

Vega (07.08.2017), Денис Васильевич (08.08.2017)

----------


## Vega

Спасибо за ответы.. 
 А то, я ужаснулась....

----------

Владимир Николаевич (07.08.2017)

----------


## Денис Васильевич

> Не знаю, что бы это могло означать.. 
> http://afmedia.ru/udivitelnoe/buddis...lsya-ko-hristu
> 
> Что это было такое..
> Не знаю, в какой раздел мой вопрос поместить..


Это всё уже разбиралось раньше, даже православные осуждают эту протестантскую агитацию, считая её выдумкой - http://forum-slovo.ru/index.php?PHPS...4646#msg534646

Теперь самое главное, я давно читал этот рассказ и его авторы явно были незнакомы с буддизмом, например якобы буддийский монах поразился когда увидел огненное озеро и сказал что у них в буддизме нет ничего такого, а как-же тогда горячие ады? Со временем ведать этот рассказ изменяли, потому что в первоначальной версии это было так, а позже, по Вашей ссылке, персонаж уже говорит что у них в буддизме есть похожее. В другой, более ранней версии, в рассказе вот как говорилось: "На другой стороне реки я увидел озеро огненное. В буддизме мы не имеем понятия о таком месте" (Вы можете скопировать эту фразу и вбить её в поисковик яндекса, тогда увидите как выглядел первоначальный рассказ). Получается, что выдумавший эту историю протестант, про горячие ады не знал, ну а со временем они изменили рассказ, так как по Вашей ссылке уже иначе.

Здесь на форуме уже были темы касательно этой байки, вот недавняя тема - https://board.buddhist.ru/showthread...l=1#post765317

----------

Ассаджи (09.08.2017), Владимир Николаевич (08.08.2017)

----------

